# Puma ignite 2017



## TeeItHigh (May 9, 2017)

Bought a pair for the summer and they are the comfiest golf shoes I've ever worn, comfiest that my Ascics running trainers...........!
However after playing a couple of rounds in them I would like to warn others that they offer little support, I found that the left foot twists and moves far to much at the end of my swing. I would recommend that you try them 1st and try a swing whilst wearing them.


----------



## Val (May 9, 2017)

TeeItHigh said:



			Bought a pair for the summer and they are the comfiest golf shoes I've ever worn, comfiest that my Ascics running trainers...........!
However after playing a couple of rounds in them I would like to warn others that they offer little support, I found that the left foot twists and moves far to much at the end of my swing. I would recommend that you try them 1st and try a swing whilst wearing them.
		
Click to expand...

Never had the grip issue you suggest but agree on the comfort of them, superb.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 14, 2017)

Are they spiked or spikeless? I have some puma golf shoes and the original spikes are falling out one by one. I'm replacing them with better spikes that don't fall out. Could the spikes have come out of your shoes and you haven't noticed, hence the issue?

Ignore all of this if your shoes are spikeless. 

Another thumbs up for the comfort of Puma shoes.


----------



## Robster59 (May 15, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are they spiked or spikeless? I have some puma golf shoes and *the original spikes are falling out one by one. I'm replacing them with better spikes that don't fall out*. Could the spikes have come out of your shoes and you haven't noticed, hence the issue?

Ignore all of this if your shoes are spikeless. 

Another thumbs up for the comfort of Puma shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same problem as I had with my Puma's.  It looks like the quality of the original spikes is not good in that they break inside the fitting.  You can get them out with a pin and the replacements haven't been an issue.


----------



## TeeItHigh (May 15, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are they spiked or spikeless? I have some puma golf shoes and the original spikes are falling out one by one. I'm replacing them with better spikes that don't fall out. Could the spikes have come out of your shoes and you haven't noticed, hence the issue?

Ignore all of this if your shoes are spikeless. 

Another thumbs up for the comfort of Puma shoes.
		
Click to expand...

No , shoes are spikelesd, the problem is the material covering the foot is quite elasticsated the foot twists in the shoe and the toes look like they're going to change me through!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			Exactly the same problem as I had with my Puma's.  It looks like the quality of the original spikes is not good in that they break inside the fitting.  You can get them out with a pin and the replacements haven't been an issue.
		
Click to expand...

It is annoying. I wouldn't mind so much if they just fell out but they snap and you have to work out little bits of plastic that are wedged in. I have about 5 originals left in total but I lost another at the weekend and I think I may just pre-empt the others and swap them all over. None of the replacement spikes have had an issue. It is surprising that Puma used such awful spikes originally.

Teeit. I was going to reply to your comment but then got too distracted by your Avatar, ha ha. Sell them on ebay and buy some others. It's your feet, they need to be looked after.


----------



## TeeItHigh (May 16, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is annoying. I wouldn't mind so much if they just fell out but they snap and you have to work out little bits of plastic that are wedged in. I have about 5 originals left in total but I lost another at the weekend and I think I may just pre-empt the others and swap them all over. None of the replacement spikes have had an issue. It is surprising that Puma used such awful spikes originally.

Teeit. I was going to reply to your comment but then got too distracted by your Avatar, ha ha. Sell them on ebay and buy some others. It's your feet, they need to be looked after.
		
Click to expand...

Gone back to my Ecco, was wanting something more like a trainer for the summer, The Avatars far more interesting than me&#128540;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 16, 2017)

TeeItHigh said:



			Gone back to my Ecco, was wanting something more like a trainer for the summer, The Avatars far more interesting than me&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. Always a let down for other people though at forum meets. Neither of us will quite meet expectations


----------



## TeeItHigh (May 17, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ditto. Always a let down for other people though at forum meets. Neither of us will quite meet expectations 

Click to expand...

That's why I don't go to meets, wouldn't like to see the diss appointment in people's eyes&#128522;


----------

